# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Psa 10,3, biopsie steht an und ich hab Angst vor dem Ergebnis

## scherlock57

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin 56 und neu hier und habe bis vor 3 Wochen überhaupt nicht über Prostatakrebs nachgedacht. Bei einem Arztbesuch habe ich auch einen Check machen lassen und dabei auch den Psa Wert prüfen lassen und der Schock war groß denn ich habe 9,84. Überweisung zum Urologen, Untersuchung meiner Prostata und die ernüchternde Mitteilung die ist leider nicht in Ordnung. Im Vorfeld wurde mir schon Blut genommen dann hat er sofort einen Termin für eine Biopsie veranlasst die jetzt noch ansteht und mich eine Woche später wieder bestellt für Ultraschalluntersuchung. Bei dieser legte er die Größe meiner Prostata auf 30ml fest und hat mir dann die Überweisung in eine Klinik für Urologie zwecks Biopsie in die Hand gedrückt. Wenn ich jetzt hier die Berichte so lese, dann weiß ich dass bei mir nichts gutes rauskommen kann, und da ich alleine lebe habe ich auch niemand mit dem ich darüber reden kann. Ich hatte eigentlich schon den Wunsch meine Rente noch zu erleben aber das sieht nun alles nicht mehr so toll aus. Es macht mir Angst wenn ich von Impotenz und Inkontinenz lese, so kann ich doch nie mehr eine Frau kennenlernen, da macht es doch gar keinen Sinn das alles auf sich zu nehmen, all die Schmerzen, ich bin wirklich am überlegen ob es nicht besser wäre einfach das ganze selbst in die Hand zu nehmen und Schluss zu machen, keine Schmerzen, keine falschen Hoffnungen, keine Impotenz keine Inkontinenz einfach kein Krüppel sein. Ich denke wenn jemand eine Frau und Kinder hat die Ihn lieben und zu Ihm halten dann macht das vieles etwas einfacher und steigert den Willen gesund zu werden und leben zu wollen. Bei mir findet gerade das Gegenteil statt, je mehr Berichte  ich über Prostatakrebs lese desto weniger möchte ich dagegen ankämpfen. Ich weiß nicht wie ich reagieren werde wenn die Ergebnisse da sind das wird noch vor Heilig Abend sein, vielleicht ruf ich auch gar nicht mehr an. Sorry aber ich bin gerade komplett durch den Wind.

----------


## tomaso

Stop - Erstmal tief durchatmen.
Ich bin jetzt 52 und bei mir wurde vor 2 Jahren (2014) auch ein erhöhter PSA gemessen. Ich wurde biopsiert und es wurde nichts gefunden.
Dann ein Jahr später (2015) war der PSA auch auf 10 und es wurde eine MRT gestütze Biopsie gemacht und auch nichts gefunden. Aktuell ist mein PSA seit über einem Jahr bei 8 und wird vierteljährig gecheckt.
So ein Wert kann auch nur von der Größe der Prostata herrühren. Aber sowas wird halt abgeklärt mit einer Biopsie.
Mein Rat. Versuch dich runterzufahren und sehe so eine Biopsie als Chance für deine Gesundheit und nicht als das Ende aller Tage.
Selbst wenn dort ein Krebs wäre, ist die Chance ganz gut mit einer ordentlichen OP das Ding rauszuholen.
Bin selber auch Single, aber wenn eine Frau dich liebt, dann liebt sie dich so wie es ist und steht mit dir alles durch. 
Meine Meinung.

----------


## scherlock57

Hallo Thomaso,
vielen Dank dass du mir Mut machen möchtest ich hätte ja auch keinen solchen Schiss wenn der Urologe nicht bei der Tastuntersuchung gleich gesagt hätte dass da was ganz und gar nicht in Ordnung wäre und bei der Ultraschalluntersuchung festgestellt hätte dass sie nur gering vergrößert ist. Irgendwo müssen die 10ng/ml ja herkommen, und wenn nicht von einer vergrößerten Prostata dann bleiben ja als Möglichkeit nur noch ein Karzinom und/oder Metastasen. Ich bin nur realistisch und will halt nicht mit der wird schon werden Methode dann komplett den Boden unter den Füßen verlieren wenn ich eine schlechte Nachricht erhalte. Als ich vor 2 Wochen das erste mal beim Urologen war und er mir eröffnete dass meine Prostata nicht in Ordnung wäre und eine Biopsie gemacht werden muss und keine Zeit mehr zum warten wäre, (er hat schonungslos von Krebs geredet ) bin ich in ein tiefes Loch gefallen und wie betrunken durch die Stadt gelaufen. Ich wusste nicht wie ich damit umgehen sollte, alle meine Arbeitskollegen sehen mir an dass etwas nicht in Ordnung ist und fragen mich aber ich habe es nur meinem Vorgesetzten gesagt, da ich ja auch wieder krankgeschrieben bin für die Biopsie und den Tag danach. Ich habe es in meinem Leben nicht gerade einfach gehabt wurde viel gemobbt, war oft kurz davor aufzugeben, auch bei den Frauen hatte ich nicht viel Glück, wurde oft ausgenutzt und nun kommt sowas, ich habe nicht mehr die Kraft und den Willen das durchzustehen.

----------


## mikevienna

Hy Scherlock57!

Also bevor Du mit Suizidgedanken beginnst solltest Du die Biopsie mal abwarten und die sich dann ergebenden Möglichkeiten. 
Ich verstehe Deine Gedanken sehr gut, da ich selbst mit gerade 42 bereits die Operation mit einem Gleason7 t2c hinter mir habe. Ich kann Dir aus meiner Erfahrung nur sagen dass das Leben auch dann nicht zu ende ist! 
Auch ich habe zunächst an die Flucht gedacht aber wenn Du erstmal Sicherheit hast wirds besser werden. Jetzt mußt Du einfach mal durch bis zur Biopsie! Wann wird diese denn sein?
Halte Dir die Daumen 

LG
Michael

----------


## mikevienna

Achja noch was: Ich hatte einen PSA von 12 bei OP und keinerlei Ausbreitung über die Kapsel........also einfach schnell handeln!

----------


## reini99

@scherlock: Es sieht doch bisher garnicht so schlecht aus. TRUS und DRU haben doch wohl noch keinen eindeutigen Hinweis auf Tumor ergeben. Bei mir war es dagegen schon eindeutig- und dabei nur 7,7,ng. Also Biopsie und MRT machen. Erst MRT hatte ergeben, dass auch der 2. Lappen befallen war. Also nichts auf die lange Bank schieben. Top Klinik suchen und dann gibt es auch kaum Inkontinenz/Potenzprobleme.
LG
Reinhard
P.S. Vlt. baldmöglichst Profil ausfüllen.

----------


## scherlock57

Hallo Reini,
vielen Dank für deine Beruhigenden Worte beim tasten hat der Urologe gesagt dass meine Prostata nicht in Ordnung wäre sie ist hart und beim Ultraschall sagte er nur die ist ja gar nicht so groß, lediglich 30ml. Das zusammen mit dem hohen PSA und seiner Äußerung wir sollten keine Zeit mehr verlieren und natürlich meine ganzen Internetrecherchen machen mir halt höllische Angst. Auch wenn ich sehe wieviele hier über Impotenz und Inkontinenz klagen, wenn ich jetzt 15 Jahre älter wäre hätte ich keine so großen Probleme damit aber 56 hatte ich noch einige Erwartungen und Pläne, was ich im Fall einer OP alles vergessen kann.

----------


## tomaso

Angenommen bei mir würde man bei der nächsten (dritten) Biopsie Krebs finden.
Dann wäre mein Plan nach Würzburg in die Missionsärtzliche Klinik zu gehen und dort die Prostata entfernen zu lassen. Soweit mir bekannt, ist das nach Hamburg die zweitbeste Klinik für das. Die Hosen hätte ich natürlich auch gestrichen voll, aber das wäre mein Plan und den geh ich so an.

----------


## Georg_

Scherlock57,

es ist eine große Studie erschienen die die drei häufigsten Behandlungsarten verglichen hat: Operation, Bestrahlung und nur Überwachung unter ärztlicher Kontrolle. Fast alle Patienten unter Überwachung lebten noch nach 10 Jahren genauso wie die anderen. Wenn Dir diese Alternative am meisten liegt, da Du keine Nebenwirkungen haben möchtest, dann wähle diese und lebe einfach weiter. Allerdings, die Biopsie solltest Du in jedem Fall machen damit man feststellen kann wie gefährlich der Tumor eigentlich ist. Bei einem PSA Wert von 10,3 kann dies gut ein wenig agressiver Krebs sein - oder gar keiner.

Lass Dich auf keinen Fall drängen, Du hast alle Zeit der Welt Dich zu entscheiden. Warum sagt der Urologe: "wir sollten keine Zeit mehr verlieren"? Ansonsten besteht nämlich die Gefahr, dass Du Dich woanders behandeln lässt und er lebt schließlich von diesen Operationen.

Sieh Dir den "Ersten Rat" an, dann weisst Du mehr. 

Ein Suizid wäre haarsträubend - nach der Biopsie stellt sich vielleicht heraus, dass alles falscher Alarm war oder der Tumor fast harmlos ist.

Georg

----------


## Frank1958

@Shelock57      


> meine ganzen Internetrecherchen


Genau das hatte ich auch gemacht. Das verwirrt doch mächtig was man da alles liest.
Das ist nicht das Ende das ist eine Chance. Du wirst mit Sicherheit runterfahren. Lasse Dir von den Ärzten alles genau erklären und frage immer wieder nach wenn du etwas nicht verstehst. Erst mal die Biopsie .  Drücke Dir die Daumen . Alles gute und Kopf hoch. Es geht weiter.

@Tomaso



> nach Würzburg in die Missionsärtzliche Klinik zu gehen


dort war ich zweimal zur Biopsie. Ich hatte einen sehr guten Eindruck vom gesamten Personal und war auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Vorgehen der Untersuchungen. Letzte Biopsie 2013
Vor einigen Tagen musste ich mir sagen lassen dass mein PSA wieder am steigen ist.   PSA 7,6...........ich warte immer noch. Gehe erst wieder im nächsten Jahr hin. Mit einer gewissen Spannung. Auch ich WÜRDE mich dort operieren lassen im Fall der Fälle.

----------


## Stefan1

> ich habe den Eindruck mein Urologe will vor Weihnachten noch die Weichen stellen wie es weiter geht .


Moins,

*ich* habe mir bei 3 Ärzten eine Meinung geholt und dann erst habe *ich* mit meinem Urologen entschieden was ich mache . . .
bei so einer Krankheit würde ich *nie* auf eine Meinung hören, gerade weil auch für mich leider alles neu ist und ich auch keinerlei Ahnung von der Krankheit habe.

Da ich ja nun im Urlaub an Gronau vorbei kam, gleich beim Krebszentrum Gronau einen Termin gemacht, beim " Spezialisten "  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  der sagte mein Urologe der auch Onkologe ist, hat alles richtig gemacht.

Dann will ich es mal glauben und meine Werte zeigen es ja auch.

----------


## uwes2403

> "mir hat geholfen", "bei mir war es so und so", "mach es so und so". 
> Reinhold


Moin,

dass es zwischen den ersten beiden und der dritten Aussage erhebliche Unterschiede gibt hast Du sicher erkannt. Ansonsten ist es doch jedem freigestellt, ob er sich in Foren aufhält oder nicht.
Ich gebe allerdings zu - es dauert eine Weile, bis man die Qualität der Beiträge der handelnden Personen einschätzen kann.

Dass medizinisches Fachpersonal Foren kritisch sieht kann ich auf der einen Seite verstehen (wenn der Patient sich schon mit der Diagnose von Dr. Google vorstellt) 
- auf der anderen Seite auch :-) Wenn nämlich durch Foreninformationen dem Arzt die Zuweisungsprämie der Klinik für die Behandlung von xyz verloren geht, weil der potenzielle Patient gemerkt hat, dass es auch andere Möglichkeiten der Behhandlung gibt...

Just my two cent

Uwe

----------


## scherlock57

Ok was also soll ich machen wenn mein Urologe mir jetzt am Freitag nahelegt mich operieren zu lassen? Soll ich mir dann einen anderen Urologen suchen, vor Weihnachten bekomme ich da eh keinen Termin mehr und außerdem ist in der näheren Umgebung keiner mehr, oder soll ich in ein Prostata Zentrum gehen und dort noch eine beratung suchen ?
Allerdings so wie ich hier gelesen habe wird fast bei den meisten in meinem alter die op empfohlen. Was ist also die richtige Vorgehensweise ?

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

warte doch bitte erst einmal ab (ja, ich weiss dass das schwer ist), was dein Urologe vorschlägt. Du kennst noch nicht einmal das Biopsieergebnis. Nimm eine Vertrauensperson mit, 4 Ohren hören mehr als zwei - insbesondere, wenn die 2 anderen Ohren nicht direkt betroffen sind. Du wirst dich nicht am Freitag direkt entscheiden müssen - am Montag reicht dann wohl auch noch. Vorher kannst Du die geplante Vorgehensweise hier zur "Diskussion" stellen - oder du rufst bei der Hotline des BPS an - dort gibt es keine Handlungsempfehlung, aber sicher den Hinweis auf mögliche Alternativen.

Toi Toi

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

Natürlich schlägt der Urologe vor zu operieren. Aber Du hast doch noch viele Wochen Zeit Dir die Sache zu überlegen und Dich eventuell für eine Bestrahlung zu entscheiden. Prostatakrebs wächst sehr langsam, keine Eile.

Georg

----------


## scherlock57

Hallo Georg ich habe gelesen dass es durchaus aggressive Formen dieses Krebses gibt bei der man nicht so lange warten kann Wie du vorschlägst .

----------


## Georg_

Ja, aber dann hättest Du nicht einen PSA von 10,3 sondern über 20. Außerdem ist ein aggressiver Prostatakrebs immer noch langsamer als andere Tumore.

Georg

----------


## uwes2403

Bei mir (sorry Reinhold....) lagen zwischen Diagnose und OP 8 Wochen....bei Gleason 9 und PSA 69
Nach dem Biopsieergebnis und Handlungsempfehlung des Urologen war ich eine Woche später zur Zweitmeinung in einer Klinik vor Ort.
Vielleicht beruhigt dich das ein wenig.
Also....Befund und Arztgespräch am Freitag abwarten - du musst dich nicht sofort entscheiden.

Uwe

----------


## scherlock57

Mein Urologe hat gemeint man müsse zusehen dass man noch vor Weihnachten Alles weitere in die Wege leitet. Er gibt da kräftig gas vor der Biopsie hat er gesagt ich solle mich am 16.12. melden und nach dem Ergebnis fragen, jetzt lässt er mich schon heute anrufen und einen Termin zu vereinbaren.

----------


## Georg_

Im ersten Rat steht in Kapitel 5.3:




> Wenn Ihr Arzt Ihnen weismachen will, dass Sie auf einer Skala von 1 bis 10 mit Ihrem Krebs schon bei 6 lägen und dass darum höchste Eile geboten sei (zufällig habe ich in dem Krankenhaus (in dem der betreffende Herr Belegarzt ist), am Dienstag noch ein Bett frei...), dann sollten bei Ihnen die Alarmglocken schrillen  der Mann will Sie wahrscheinlich zu etwas überreden, wovon er mehr profitiert als Sie.


Dem kann ich nichts hinzufügen.

Georg

----------


## Briele

Hallo Scherlock,

ich habe nun einige Zeit überlegt ob ich Dir schreiben soll, denn etwas Wesentliches habe ich leider nicht zu sagen. Zu einem Punkt kann ich vielleicht doch eine kleine Anregung geben. 
Es geht um die Aussage Deines Arztes Du sollst Deine Frau mitbringen. Finde ich ein wenig seltsam formuliert, aber da wird es wohl verschiedene Ansichten, sowie Gewohnheiten geben. 

Es bringt Dich ja keinen Millimeter weiter nun zu spekulieren ob die Aufforderung des Arztes nicht alleine zu kommen gleich zu setzen ist mit einem Befund den Du befürchtest. Vielleicht ist es der Arzt auch leid immer wieder Patienten zu haben, denen er alles Mögliche erklärt, die aber so durch den Wind sind, daß sie nichts behalten. Dann sagt er, nehmen sie ihre Frau mit, besser wäre wahrscheinlich er sagte, nehmen sie einen Menschen ihres Vertrauens mit. 

Ich schreibe Dir, weil mich eine Bekannte (nicht eine nahe Freundin) um Begleitung gebeten hat, als nach ihrer Brustoperation Therapien besprochen wurden und ein zweites Mal als sie ein Rezidiv hatte. Sie hat keinen Ehemann, aber Geschwister, einen Freundeskreis und überlegte ganz nüchtern wer von allen Menschen in dieser Situation am brauchbarsten wäre. Das war ich.

Wir haben vorher über alle Fragen die sie beschäftigen gesprochen, sie notiert, also ich will damit sagen wir gingen vorbereitet hin. Das ist bei Dir anders, denn Du weißt ja noch nicht wirklich was ansteht. Ich habe sie gefragt ob ich nur zuhören, mir Notizen machen soll, oder ob es für sie o.k. ist, wenn ich auch eine Frage stelle, wenn sich eine im Arztgespräch auftut. 

Als wir anschließend in der Cafeteria saßen, stellte sich heraus, daß sie einige Punkte im Arztgespräch gar nicht erreicht hatten, bzw. nicht abgespeichert waren. Umso besser fanden wir es beide, daß sie nicht alleine gewesen war.

Lieber Scherlock, es muß doch keine Ehefrau sein die Dich begleitet, nicht einmal eine nahe stehende Person. Geeignet soll sie sein. Ich wünsche Dir daß Du jemanden hast.

Alles Gute
Briele

----------


## scherlock57

Müssen nicht je nach biopsieergebniss noch weitere untersuchungen stattfinden wie z.B. Mrt oder ähnliches bevor man eine Behandlungsvariante vorschlägt ?

----------


## scherlock57

Meine Schwester hat mir angeboten mitzukommen aber ich weiss nicht ob ich ihr das zumuten möchte.

----------


## Briele

Aber Du würdest sie doch bestimmt auch selbstverständlich und gerne begleiten, oder?
Gruß Briele

----------


## RalfDm

> Müssen nicht je nach biopsieergebniss noch weitere untersuchungen stattfinden wie z.B. Mrt oder ähnliches bevor man eine Behandlungsvariante vorschlägt ?


Üblich sind eine CT zum Aufspüren vergrößerter Lymphknoten und eine Skelettszintigrafie. Die CT bringt meistens nicht viel, und die Szintigraphie kann man sich bei PSA-Werten von unter 20 ng/ml (die Leitlinie sagt 10 ng/ml) schenken. Viel billiger (~25,-  gegenüber ~400,- ) und wahrscheinlich ebenso aussagekräftig ist das Bestimmen der knochenspezifischen alkalischen Phosphatase (Ostase). Das kann auch der Hausarzt machen. Der Referenzwert der Ostase (also der "grüne Bereich") liegt zwischen 15 und 41 U/l. Bei einem Gleason Score von 6 kann man sich die CT auch schenken. Ein Gleason 6 metastasiert so gut wie nie.

Ralf

----------


## LowRoad

> Ja von wem wohl? Vom Psychoonkologen, von einem befreundeten Psychologen, vom Operateur, vom behandelnden Urologen und von einem Psychologen in der AHB. Reicht das?!


*Reinhold,* sicher nicht!

Ich will es mal versuchen etwas wissenschaftlich aufzuklären. Das sind 4 Ärzte, eine etwas geringe statistische Breite, und abgesehen davon ist die Objektivität des Berichterstatters schwer einzuschätzen. Ärzte haben natürlich ein Eigeninteresse an gefügigen Patienten, damit sie mehr Durchsatz generieren können. Was ein Verzerrungspotential bedeutet. Weiterhin ist natürlich nicht bedeutsam, ob die Ärzte das so meinen, sondern ob die Patienten daraus einen Vorteil generieren können.

Ich hatte vor Jahren mit Rudolf über diesen Sachverhalt diskutiert, die Älteren unter uns werden sich vielleicht noch erinnern.




> "sei schlau bleib dumm" - eine Strategie, die viel Unterstützung erfährt - bewusst oder unbewusst.
> Dabei wären: "*Well-educated cancer patients are more likely than others to be given high-tech treatment and ultimately have better survival chances, according to an Erasmus University researcher*[1]..."


Prostatakrebs Patienten stehen heute eine Vielzahl Informationen aus ebenso zahlreichen Quellen zur Verfügung. Zuerst ist da der Urologe, der wahrscheinlich die Krankheit diagnostiziert hat und der die ersten Informationen über Behandlungsmöglichkeiten gibt. Doch das Bild des Arztes in der Gesellschaft ist einem stetigen Wandel unterworfen. Es wird zunehmend hinterfragt und nicht einfach als Tatsache akzeptiert. Aufgeklärte Patienten wünschen sich oft weitere Informationen, die aus Zeitgründen niemals von der Ärzteschaft erbracht werden können. Zunehmend holen sich Patienten Zweit- Dritt- und Viertmeinungen ein, die wie könnte es anders sein, sich teilweise widersprechen.

Als wichtige Informationsquelle kommt heutzutage das Internet zum Zuge. Das ist nun mal da, und es verschwindet auch nicht mehr! Da können noch so viele Warnungen und gut gemeinte Ratschläge kundgetan werden, es wird bleiben, und es wird zunehmend genutzt! Und das ist gut so!

-----------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Mieke J Aarts; Educational inequalities in cancer survival: a role for comorbidities and health behaviours?

----------


## MD Weiss

Scherlock57,

unter der Annahme bei Ihnen wurde tatsächlich eine Neubildung manifestiert, sollten Sie sich auf keinem Fall zu etwas drängen lassen.

Selbst wenn das Karzinom hoch aggressiv sein sollte haben Sie noch Zeit für Zweitmeinungen. Es wäre ratsam auch die Stanzen durch einen Referenzpathologen beurteilen zu lassen. In den pathologischen Laboren gibt es erhebliche Begutachtungsabweichungen.

Bezogen auf die Meinung Psychoonkologen "raten ab sich über die Erkrankung schlau zu machen" ist gerade das Gegenteil der Fall. Jeder Urologe, Psychoonkologe usw. wird Ihnen empfehlen sich konstruktiv mit einem Problem zu beschäftiigen. Hierzu zählen auch Foren wie dieses. Lassen Sie sich aber nicht von "persönlichen" Empfehlungen leiten, Ihre Forenpartner kennen Sie nicht, weder als Mensch, noch als Patient.

MfG

----------


## MD Weiss

@LowRoad

"Ärzte haben natürlich ein Eigeninteresse an gefügigen Patienten, damit sie mehr Durchsatz generieren können."

Wenn das Ihr persönlicher Eindruck ist, bitte ich trotzdem nicht um Pauschalveruteilungen.

Es soll Ärzte geben die dem "Eid des Hippokrates" gerecht werden. Gerde der Ärztenachwuchs folgt wieder diesem "Generationsvertrag".

MfG

----------


## LowRoad

"Verzerrungspotential" ist noch keine Pauschalverurteilung - da reagieren Sie etwas über, denke ich.

Es dürfte wohl unstrittig sein, dass verschiedene Ärzte durch ihre persönliche Perspektive Sachverhalte möglicherweise anders beurteilen, als sie objektiv vorliegen. Sonst bräuchten wir keine Zweit- und Drittmeinungen mehr. Weil das aber so ist, machen wir statistische Auswertungen klinischer Studien mit klar messbaren therapeutischen Endpunkten und verlassen uns nicht nur auf Evidenzlevel 4 (Expert View)!

----------


## scherlock57

Ok, was also soll ich machen wenn ich am Freitag von meinem Urologen erklärt bekomme dass das ergebniss meiner biopsie eine Operation nötig macht und diese relativ schnell angegangen werden sollte ? 
Es ist bald Weihnachten, da bekommt nicht gleich noch Termine um zweit oder drittmeinungen einholen zu können. Kann mir da jemand einen Rat geben ? Ich kenne ja auch keinen anderen Urologen sonst wo ich noch hingehen könnte

----------


## Michi1

Ich habs schon einmal hier geschrieben. Wenn ich eine zweit oder drittmeinung habe entscheide ich mich doch für das leichteste. Ob das dann das richtige ist ? Ich wäre auch noch mehr verunsichert. Ich würde höchstens noch im Internet nachschauen welche Klinik die besten Beurteilungen hat was die OP anbelangt. Ich habe mich auf das verlassen was mir mein Uro gesagt hat und bereue es nicht.

----------


## Muggelino

> Ok, was also soll ich machen wenn ich am Freitag von meinem Urologen  erklärt bekomme dass das ergebniss meiner biopsie eine Operation nötig  macht und diese relativ schnell angegangen werden sollte ?


Mein Vorschlag:
Du zeigst Selbstbewusstsein, bedankst dich für die Empfehlung, erbittest Bedenkzeit, postest hier die Daten, lässt dich beraten, suchst evtl. nach einem weiteren Urologen oder einer Klinik mit Sprechstunde, holst dir eine Zweitmeinung und dann sehen wir weiter.
Wenn dein Urologe mit gesundem Menschenverstand ausgestattet ist, dann wird er verstehen, dass jemand nicht gleich am Tag der Diagnose auch die Therapieentscheidung treffen will. "Relativ schnell" heisst, dass man sich nicht ein halbes Jahr Zeit dafür nimmt. Und für Zweitmeinungen ist im Januar auch noch Zeit, bei PSA 10,x kommt es auf 2 oder 3 Wochen nicht an.

Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

Ach, ich vergaß:
Es wird nicht dazu kommen, dass dein Urologe eine OP empfiehlt, denn erstmal muss der Status festgestellt werden. Das heisst, er wird dir vermutlich Überweisungen für CT und Szintigraphie mitgeben. Erst wenn die Ergebnisse geliefert haben, kann man überhaupt über eine Therapie nachdenken.
Also keine Panik und eines nach dem anderen...

----------


## scherlock57

Was meinst du mit Status?
Ich versteh auch nicht warum mein Urologe hat ausrichten lassen ich solle meine Frau mitbringen wenn noch gar nicht über Behandlungen geredet werden kann, sondern noch weitere untersuchungen gemacht werden müssen. Ich dachte anhand de Biopsieergebnisse und des Gleasonscore steht fest was als Behandlung in Frage kommt.

----------


## Muggelino

Mal angenommen, die Biopsie hat in den Stanzen tumoröses Gewebe gefunden, was ja noch gar nicht feststeht.
Dann sind die nächsten Fragen: Ist der Krebs noch auf die Prostata beschränkt? Sind die Samenbläschen befallen? Lymphknoten? Knochen?
Das wird mit Hilfe von MRT, CT und Szintigraphie herausgefunden.
Erst danach weiss man den Status, oder besser den Grad der Erkrankung. Wenn alles noch in der Prostata geblieben ist, gibt es andere Therapieoptionen als wenn du schon Knochenmetastasen hättest (nur mal als Beispiel).
Ich glaube, es wird Zeit, dass du mal das "Basiswissen" gründlich studierst (oben auf dieser Seite unter "Wichtige links...". Dann kannst du dir viele Fragen selbst beantworten.

Detlef

----------


## Stefan1

> Dann sind die nächsten Fragen: Ist der Krebs noch auf die Prostata beschränkt? Sind die Samenbläschen befallen? Lymphknoten? Knochen?
> Das wird mit Hilfe von MRT, CT und Szintigraphie herausgefunden.
> Erst danach weiss man den Status, oder besser den Grad der Erkrankung.


Moins,

so ist es und so wurde es auch bei mir gemacht, trotz PSA 77 und GS 8 - 9
ich hätte bei der Diagnose *niemals* auf nur eine Meinung gehört . . .

----------


## Hartmut S

_"Vor Weihnachten passiert sowieso nichts.
Später dann eine MRT und eine Szintigraphie.
Danach sehen wir weiter."_

Scherlock, das hatten Stefan und ich dir bereits auf der Seite 4 geschrieben.

Als ich hier damals im Forum die ersten Antworten erhielt, habe ich die fast täglich mehrmals gelesen.
Das mache ich oft heute noch so, damit ich es richtig verstehe.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## scherlock57

Sorry Leute wenn ich zu viele Fragen stelle und mich evtl. auch wiederholt haben sollte aber so wie es aussieht Kämpfe ich wohl an zwei Fronten gleichzeitig da mein Hausarzt auch noch eine vergrößerte Milz festgestellt hat und nun auch das noch mit einem Ct abgeklärt werden soll. Es hört einfach nicht auf und ich bin echt komplett durch den Wind.

----------


## Georg_

Scherlock,

wenn Du durch den Wind bist, dann nimm auf jeden Fall Deine Schwester mit. Und mach Dir zusammen mit ihr Notizen nach dem Gespräch, am nächsten Tag hat man die Hälfte schon wieder vergessen. Außerdem ist es keine Zumutung für Deine Schwester - solange man selbst nicht betroffen ist sieht man das deutlich gelassener.

Georg

----------


## scherlock57

Hallo, War heute beim CT wegen meiner zu großen Milz und ich bin jetzt etwas beruhigter da sie im Oberbauch und an den Organen nichts gefunden haben und ich nicht noch eine zweite Baustelle habe. Jetzt hab ich halt morgen die Besprechung beim Urologen wegen der Biopsieergebnisse und ich werde alleine dort sein, hab niemanden gefunden. Ich geh mal davon aus dass er die Therapiemöglichkeiten ansprechen wird und auch die möglichen Nebenwirkungen wie Impotenz und Inkontinenz und deshalb auch die Bitte mit Frau zu kommen, wenn in den Proben nix verdächtiges gefunden worden wäre dann hätte er sicher nicht die Frau dazu eingeladen, egal ich hab niemand und muss da jetzt alleine durch. Aber ich geh schon mal davon aus dass ich Krebs habe, dann kann es mir den Boden nicht ganz so heftig unter den Füßen wegziehen wie das letzte mal und ich hoffe ihr habt recht dass ich nicht gleich zu einer Op gedrängt werde ohne weitere untersuchungen .

----------


## Hartmut S

> Nebenwirkungen wie Impotenz und Inkontinenz und deshalb auch die Bitte mit Frau zu kommen


Na siehst du. - Alles nicht so schlimm.
 . . . und das Andere oben vergiss mal ganz schnell!
Die Inkontinenz wirst du wohl nicht bekommen.
Das andere, weniger wichtige, lassen wir mal offen.
ALLES GUT!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## scherlock57

So Leute heute habe ich die Ergebnisse bekommen alle stanzen Gleasonscore 4+4 also 8 in dem rechten seitenlappen 15 bis50% karzinominfiltration im linken seitenlappen 90 bis 100% karzinominfiltration 
ISUP Graduierungsgruppe 4
Malignitätsgrad IIIa nach helpap
Mein Urologe hat gesagt dass es nicht sehr gut für mich aussieht.

----------


## Stefan1

> Mein Urologe hat gesagt dass es nicht sehr gut für mich aussieht.


* . . . so ein Blödsinn ! ! ! 

*guck Dir bitte noch einmal mein Profil an !

ich hatte GS 8 - 9 PSA 77 und der Krebs hat die Prostata verlassen und war schon in den Knochen !

nach Hormontherapie und 6 Wochen IMRT Bestrahlung habe ich nun PSA 0.010 !

*und mir geht es gut, sehr gut sogar* wie lange das anhält, das weiß keiner . . .

habe mir jetzt sogar noch ein neues Wohnmobil gekauft und habe vor, es auch noch 10 Jahre zu fahren.

Fahre sogar nächste Woche zum überwintern nach Spanien.

Ich würde mir ein Prostatakrebszentrum suchen und mit dem jetztigen Befund eine zweite Meinung holen, das reicht auch im Januar, jetzt bloß nix überstürzen !

Auch Du kannst mit unserer Krankheit alt werden, ich hoffe es jedenfalls.

Kopf hoch, auch wenn es sich blöde anhört, es gibt wirklich schlimmeres !

*Ich würde mir den Urologen nicht mehr antun, egal wie weit ich fahren müßte !
so eine blöde Außerung.


*

----------


## scherlock57

Ich muss jetzt noch ein Ct machen lassen und im Januar einen knochenscan wegen Metastasen und wenn machbar sollte operiert werden, ansonsten bestrahlung.

----------


## Stefan1

OK, aber trotzdem eine zweite Meinung einholen !

----------


## Muggelino

> Mein Urologe hat gesagt dass es nicht sehr gut für mich aussieht.


Naja, "sehr gut" wäre gewesen, wenn kein Krebs gefunden worden wäre. Insofern hat dein Urologe natürlich recht, sehr gut ist das nicht.
Aber sehr schlecht ist es auch nicht, sehr schlecht wäre Gleason 10 gewesen.
Jetzt kommt es auf die Ergebnisse der weiteren Untersuchungen drauf an. Dafür drück ich dir die Daumen!

Detlef

----------


## scherlock57

Ok ich hab jetzt mal hier nach Erklärungen gesucht und gleason 8 und 3a sind die Prognosen sehr ungünstig . Ich habs auch so rausgehört als er mir erklärt hat Wie die Biopsie ausgefallen ist. Er hat ja gesagt abhängig ob Metastasen vorhanden sind sollte eine Op versucht werden oder wenn nicht möglich Bestrahlung. Ich sehe das mal so dass in meinem Fall keine Heilung mehr möglich ist.

----------


## scherlock57

Man kann wohl nur versuchen das ganze so lange wie möglich in Schach zu halten.

----------


## Muggelino

scherlock57,
man soll die Hoffnung nie aufgeben.
Ich hab Gleason 9, Grad 3b, hatte Lymphknotenmetastasen und hab immer noch Hoffnung, geheilt zu werden. 
Nach OP, Bestrahlung und Hormontherapie geht es mir zur Zeit supergut. Irgendwie hab ich es geschafft, dass der PSA unten ist, und vielleicht bleibt er ja da. 
Und nicht vergessen: die Wissenschaft macht Fortschritte! Vielleicht ist in wenigen Jahren der PK heilbar in jedem Stadium.
Und falls nicht, vielleicht kann man ihn dann auf Jahrzehnte in Schach halten.
Also: das Leben geht weiter!

Detlef

----------


## HGROES

Moin Muggeliono,
Zitat Muggelino "Vielleicht ist in wenigen Jahren der PK heilbar in jedem Stadium."
Krebserkrankungen sind *der* Umsatzbringer der Pharmaunternehmen, sie werden auf diesen Umsatz nur ungern
verzichten wollen.
Dazu ein nettes Gedicht von Dr. Eugen Roth:

*Was bringt den Doktor um sein Brot?
a) die Gesundheit, b) der Tod.
Drum hält der Arzt, auf dass er lebe,
uns zwischen beiden in der Schwebe.*

Horst Günter

----------


## scherlock57

Ich hab echt nicht mit so schlechten werten gerechnet, also nix mit Haustierkrebs sondern doch ein ausgewachsener Raubtierkrebs. Mein Urologe hat gesagt ich kann meinem Arbeitgeber schon sagen dass ich 3 bis 6 Monate ausfallen werde, ich körperlich arbeiten und auch schwer heben muss. Und wenn Operiert werden kann so würde das keine einfache Op werden. Ich bin jetzt echt fertig mit der Welt .

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

Ich kann verstehen, dass Du down bist. 

Aber jetzt erst recht: Informationen sammeln und dann entscheiden....ich kann Dir nicht raten, welche Behandlung die sinnvollste ist.
Aber die Aussage "es sieht nicht sehr gut aus" finde ich etwas unglücklich....mit GS 8 und dem vergleichsweise geringen PSA hast Du noch viele Karten in der Hand.
3 - 6 Monate ist allerdings bei körperlicher Arbeit nicht unrealistisch...wie man auf die Aussage kommt " es wäre keine einfache OP" erschliesst sich mir nicht....

Viele Grüße
Uwe

----------


## Muggelino

> Moin Muggeliono,
> Zitat Muggelino "Vielleicht ist in wenigen Jahren der PK heilbar in jedem Stadium."
> Krebserkrankungen sind *der* Umsatzbringer der Pharmaunternehmen, sie werden auf diesen Umsatz nur ungern
> verzichten wollen.
> Dazu ein nettes Gedicht von Dr. Eugen Roth:
> 
> *Was bringt den Doktor um sein Brot?
> a) die Gesundheit, b) der Tod.
> Drum hält der Arzt, auf dass er lebe,
> ...


Ich erwarte ja keine kostenlose Heilung. Die Pharmaindustrie wird schon einen Preis finden, mit dem sie leben kann (und ich auch). Und das Unternehmen, das den Superwirkstoff auf den Markt bringt, kann ja eines sein, das bisher leer ausgeht.
Ausserdem gibt es noch die staatliche Krebsforschung.
Neee, so schnell geb ich die Hoffnung nicht auf!

Uns allen ein langes Leben!

Detlef

PS: Hier in Hamburg ist die Sonne heut gar nicht aufgegangen glaub ich - liegt das nun an meinem Kompass?

----------


## Wolfjanz

PS: Hier in Hamburg ist die Sonne heut gar nicht aufgegangen glaub ich - liegt das nun an meinem Kompass?


"Steigt die Sonne auf im Westen, musst du deinen Kompass testen.."

Gruss nach Norden
WJ

----------

